

Future of Middleware? - effercore

will we be working with tech like TIBCO in 5 years? Where is there opportunity from a start-up perspective?
======
lmm
I never see the problem that it's supposed to solve - but I do see development
and runtime slowdown. I suspect the start-up opportunity lies in taking down
companies that use middleware, by doing the same thing they do but without the
middleware.

